# Replacing Old Receivers



## cml (May 24, 2006)

I have an SD-40 Tivo (kid's toy room, works fine for CN & Nick). We also have a R15-100 & R15-300. No protection plan.

The 100 is starting to sputter on replay ~ blackouts, slo-mo, etc. Did a complete reboot (& cried as I erased all the programming..). No help.

I am SURE we bought the R15's outright (ages ago when they had $1 sales?). Anyway, I'm not sure where we go next. Last month the HD DVR's were on sale for free, but we have no line of sight so I guess we can't use that receiver with the SD signal? I assume I can't get replacements from DTV, so am I free to find refurbs on my own?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Your only option would be to try to find owned R22s. This way you get some decent DVRs without having to pay for the HD fee that you would not be able to use since you don't have an HD Dish. 

If you get any HD DVRs you will be required to subscribe to HD regardless if you have the HD dish or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weasel (Nov 24, 2016)

Why would you assume you can't upgrade with DirecTV? Wish you were in my area, I do them for FREE every day. Should be able to upgrade to HD equipment and dish for free. You would sign a new 24 month agreement, but you will do that with any company you go with. Should even qualify for free advanced receiver fee of $25.00 per month for 24 months. Win/win situation. If they will not give you these deals, call DirecTV and when the prompt asks "Please tell me the reason you are calling today?" Answer = CANCEL SERVICE! When it says "I didn't understand, did you say change your service?" Answer again, CANCEL SERVICE! One moment while I transfer you. A retention specialist should do everything you ask to keep you as a customer. You have nothing to lose, and everything to gain.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

weasel said:


> Why would you assume you can't upgrade with DirecTV? Wish you were in my area, I do them for FREE every day.


Read this thread for background.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/223387-not-qualified-for-hd-now-what/?p=3446368


----------



## cml (May 24, 2006)

T/y trh for catching that. Yes, we have no option to get hd so I really just need a refurbed/used sad rceiver - getting rare. Getting dtv pinned down on what they have available to replace my antiques. I've already changed a hard drive in the TiVo but not sure if it's that easy on the R's


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

All I see on directv's website is hd equipment. does that mean every new customer subscribes to hd even if they don't need it, or is the hd fee really an mp4 license fee?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dorfd1 said:


> All I see on directv's website is hd equipment. does that mean every new customer subscribes to hd even if they don't need it, or is the hd fee really an mp4 license fee?


DIRECTV no longer installs SD systems for new subscribers. There is also no HD fee for those same subscribers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a couple of HDVR2's and an R15 that I have long forgotten about . If interested somebody can message me or tell me to post them in classifieds.


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

doctrsnoop said:


> I have a couple of HDVR2's and an R15 that I have long forgotten about . If interested somebody can message me or tell me to post them in classifieds.


ME


----------

